# FS:Tiger Crayfish



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

to make the story short....I have 7 tiger crayfish that i got from Patrick (mykiss) last nite, i only wanted one so i have 7 for sale $15 each


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

no wonder he sold out =(
just curious, why did you buy so many if you only wanted one?
i was going to buy 4 from Pat


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is a long story but u r welcome to get the 4 u want


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody? These are really nice crays


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they aggressive????


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how big do they get?
someone mentioned they had these in a malawi cichlid tank, is that a good idea???


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Are they aggressive????


They are peacefull, they r bit rough when they are catching food, i have 9 in the tank with no gravel or plants and they dont fight



Mferko said:


> how big do they get?
> someone mentioned they had these in a malawi cichlid tank, is that a good idea???


They get to 5 inches at the most, i dont have them with any other fish but i think they should b ok as they are peacefull but u can always try first wi th bigger fish then the cray


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Im guessing they cant go into my shrimp tanks or my guppy and white cloud tanks...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Im guessing they cant go into my shrimp tanks or my guppy and white cloud tanks...


Research first, but i wouldnt trust any cray with my shrimps lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpyty bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture of the cray


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

6 still available


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are some REALLY good looking crays!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Those are some REALLY good looking crays!!!


Thanks, they are really nice


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Where is the pickup adress? Like to buy one or two


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Where is the pickup adress? Like to buy one or two


I am in PoCo, will pm u


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for nice crays


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Bump for nice crays


Thanks for the bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Still havae crays, I am about 4 blocks away from Coquitlam Center, they are really nice crays


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'd like one or more i'm setting up a new tank. i'll pm you when i'm ready, hope there still around they look nice


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> i'd like one or more i'm setting up a new tank. i'll pm you when i'm ready, hope there still around they look nice


Sure, they are really nice crays


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some crays, they are about 3 1/2 to 4 inches


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

don't make me set up another tank -__-...anyways bump for nice cray!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

lar said:


> don't make me set up another tank -__-...anyways bump for nice cray!!!


I wont need to make u, u will all by yourself  lol This crays are nice and really peacefull


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have about 4 or 5 available


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

about 4 inches


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

Those are some really nice crays! ahah if i wasnt on an island id get some =3, free bump to good looking crays =)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oliverrem said:


> Those are some really nice crays! ahah if i wasnt on an island id get some =3, free bump to good looking crays =)


Thanks indeed they are nice  If u r really interested maybe i can find out how to ship there


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone ...


----------

